# Calvin's Daydream



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Calvin & Hobbes fans, remember how Calvin used to fantasize about the museum dinosaurs coming to life and rampaging among the museum visitors? Well, here it is "live"!










Tyrannosaurus rex skeleton posed by someone who obviously remembered Calvin....


----------

